# Me in heaven



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

....


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep. That's heaven.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Do you think that would be considered skybusting??? :rotfl:


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

hunting777 said:


> ....


Not yet. ..:mrgreen:
Heaven knows I've done no wrong ...
If I ever had a line to heaven I swear
I'd call you there


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

why cant I read it?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

fobit said:


> why cant I read it?


Probably because bots don't go to heaven ...


----------

